# Best size tires for a MKIII on Long Beaches?



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm looking at picking up some Long Beaches for my MKIII Jetta, but I'm not sure the best tire size to use. I don't want to end up buying what I think is the best tire and end up having it look stupid or rub. I've seen a set of 225/35/R17s for a little over $400 a set, but I'm thinking that'd be a bit too low a profile. Am I in the wrong here? What's the best option?
Pix for clix


----------



## david3 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Best size tires for a MKIII on Long Beaches? (LethaOne)*

205 40 17


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks perfect, thanks guy.


----------



## _supahtim_ (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Best size tires for a MKIII on Long Beaches? (LethaOne)*








[/QUOTE]
those are 195's


----------

